# The Star & Garter (Bristol)



## Sunspots (Feb 27, 2008)

Anybody been in there in the last couple of months?

What's it like nowadays?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2008)

Always looks a bit shut down when I walk past. Why?


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 28, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Always looks a bit shut down when I walk past. Why?



No big reason.  It's just that a friend from out of town asked me about it (-he's thinking of going to see a DJ or a gig there soon, I think).  

I've realised I've not been there in a couple of years and really don't know what it's like these days.  (-I wouldn't want to send him there if it's turned a bit rubbish or whatever!)


----------



## Geri (Feb 28, 2008)

I've never thought it was any good.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 28, 2008)

Geri said:


> I've never thought it was any good.



Well, the last time I left there, it rapidly turned into probably the worst night of my life!   

-Not that this place necessarily had anything to do with it of course, but (-maybe irrationally), the memory still leaves me rather wary. 

-Oooh, cryptic me... 

Not to worry though; as I said, this thread was more for a friend's benefit than for mine.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to practicaly live there! Now I remembered what I was gonna do on the way to work! I was gonna pass by there and take a look,I will do that on the way home and report back.


----------



## xenon (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to drink there occasionly a few years back. Mainly at lockin time. Ken used to ask me to leave quite often, cos he thought me being a blind guy, was gonna cause some kind of catastrophy and lose him his licence. Twat. I usually just sat in the corner quietly drinking Red Stripe.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2017)

I fucking love this place. Some photos: 



























A night of reggae at the Star & Garter, St Pauls, Bristol – in photos


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 3, 2017)

Hmm there is a post on FB saying duty ken has passed. Can't find any other information atm￼.


----------



## pesh (Feb 4, 2017)

Tributes paid to legendary Bristol landlord Dutty Ken
 RIP


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2017)

I haven't been to the  Star  for about five years.  Always had a good time when I did,  despite the occasional being asked to leave. Which I never did. Sorry I called you a Twatt, above.

RIP Ken.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 4, 2017)

You Don't Have To Go Home But You Can't Stay Here - R.I.P. fella


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

pesh said:


> Tributes paid to legendary Bristol landlord Dutty Ken
> RIP


Oh no. He was such a lovely bloke. I guess that will mark the end of the pub


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh no. He was such a lovely bloke. I guess that will mark the end of the pub


I don't think it will mark the end of the pub. I started going to the Star and Garter in the 80's when it was run by a different landlord - who disappeared after allegations. Then dutty ken took it over....
It's been such an institution for so long - I think it will survive


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I don't think it will mark the end of the pub. I started going to the Star and Garter in the 80's when it was run by a different landlord - who disappeared after allegations. Then dutty ken took it over....
> It's been such an institution for so long - I think it will survive


I really hope so because it's such a brilliant pub.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2017)

RIP Ken 

I'm not much of a pub person but the S&G has been the venue of a few raucous nights


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2017)

Also ken has 4 children and his daughters would often be there running the pub alongside him, so you never know. 
His funeral will be epic!!!


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 4, 2017)

Haven't been for a while, but have had some good times there. RIP Dutty Ken.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2017)

R.I.P. to The Man, he wasbnlt there when I went, but then I've only ever been there once  and 

Could have done with more beer choice  but other peoples' positive reports tell me how good The S & G was ....


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 22, 2017)

Dutty Ken's funeral is on Friday ( 24th March). There will be a wake at the pub in the evening.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 24, 2017)

Love, laughter and heckling: How Bristol said goodbye to Dutty Ken


----------

